# Waxing



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

I know there are guides on waxing, but I want to clear things up. Sorry if you think this is a 'waste' of a thread :dunno:

I went to a snowboard shop today to get my new board, and also to get wax, a scraper, etc. I asked the guy working there for some help (Even though I read some guides on the internet). He told me that you only need to get your board waxed at the beginning of the season, never throughout the season. He also told me that if I wanted to do hot waxing, I needed an iron specifically for snowboards. So I trusted him and just bought some spray on 'fluorinated' wax and base cleaner instead...

But now I'm wondering, was he right?

Do you need a snowboard specific iron, or can I just use a regular clothes iron that my mom doesn't care about? Also, is it true that you only need to wax at the beginning of the season?

Thanks!


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*nah*

I haven´t but from what i´ve read you need to wax it through the season not only the begining I guess you can put something betveen the iron and the board(not sure tho:dunno:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Derek said:


> I know there are guides on waxing, but I want to clear things up. Sorry if you think this is a 'waste' of a thread :dunno:
> 
> I went to a snowboard shop today to get my new board, and also to get wax, a scraper, etc. I asked the guy working there for some help (Even though I read some guides on the internet). He told me that you only need to get your board waxed at the beginning of the season, never throughout the season. He also told me that if I wanted to do hot waxing, I needed an iron specifically for snowboards. So I trusted him and just bought some spray on 'fluorinated' wax and base cleaner instead...
> 
> ...


That guy is an idiot.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

You can use a regular iron but it can never be used on clothing again. I personally just bought a cheap snowboard iron a long time ago and it has treated me good, plus i don't have to worry about setting it, it just heats up to the correct temp and stays there.


The guy you spoke with is dumb. That's it he is just plain stupid. You should wax your board at least every few times you ride. 

Basically though it depends on many factors how often you wax your board, with the big ones being the base material and snow conditions. Typically an extruded base can be waxed less than a sintered base, and man made snow is sharper and harsher than light fluffy natural powder, so riding man made snow rips the wax out of the base faster and therefore needs to be waxed more often.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

actually an extruded base would have to be waxed more since it doesn't soak like a quality sintered base


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I've used a regular iron before, just don't put water in it and cover it with aluminum foil. The you can still use the iron later for clothes.
A snowboard specific scraper is good to have though. I used a scraper designed for spackling once in a pinch, and it worked but it wasn't exactly a quality job.

and you should wax whenever the board needs it, totally depends on how much you ride and the snow conditions. You can run you finger over your board and tell if it needs wax... if you finger is gripping in any areas, wax on


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

k i will say this is obviously a huge waste of a thread. you state you read the guides on the net and now you are asking if you screwed up by buying spray on wax, yeah obviously either 

A. you dont know how to read
B. you dont know how to comprehend what you read
C. you have short term memory loss
D. you read and obviously dont give a shit and just want a reason to create a useless thread

/thread.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Holy shit calm down he got several opinions from several difference sources and obviously chose the wrong one its not like he screwed up something of yours by getting the wrong info!!! Your being more vicious than that dog in your avatar!


You need an iron and hot wax that is the only real way to wax a board simple as that no need to get all pissed off.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

I am calm, just stating the irony of this. its like the threads that go

hey i just bought a NS titan and realy wanna do park did i buy the right board?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> I am calm, just stating the irony of this. its like the threads that go
> 
> hey i just bought a NS titan and realy wanna do park did i buy the right board?


Ok my bad....

But really you could just say hot wax is the only way to go you bought the wrong stuff kthxbai


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

tough love teaches the lesson faster


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ahah allright


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Derek said:


> He told me that you only need to get your board waxed at the beginning of the season, never throughout the season.


The guy you talked to was a moron. I waxed my board with all-temp wax on Thursday. On the weekend, I rode my board in the wettest, slushiest snow I've ever come across (which turned to icy hardpack on Sunday afternoon). Now there's not a speck of wax left on the board, and it definitely needs another hot wax before my next trip.


----------

